# Different Dog Registration Clubs/Groups



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

I know there are several dog registration services out there. I was wondering what you thought of the different registries and if it makes any sense to register with more than one?

Our Josie came with papers/pedigree from CPR...although at least the sire was also registered with AKC

I only know of the following registries;

AKC, ACA, APRI, CKC, and UKC

Is anyone here familiar with Certified Pet Registration "CPR"?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

With a few exceptions, that alphabet soup sounds like the kind of prop backyard breeders use to make themselves sound credible.

AKC and UKC are the most recognized. The others...well...


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

WateryTart said:


> With a few exceptions, that alphabet soup sounds like the kind of prop backyard breeders use to make themselves sound credible.
> 
> AKC and UKC are the most recognized. The others...well...



Kind of figured it wasn't great if I hadn't heard of it. I guess I'll have to wait for the pedigree to get here in the next week or so to really know what her bloodline looks like. 

Although I am not a fan of saying that AKC has a monopoly and nobody can start a new registry. 

No matter what I love my new GSD and regardless we are thrilled to have her as part of our family!

hoping for more feedback on registries???


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The only world wide recognized registry in the USA is the AKC. UKC is also an old registry and some breeds and varieties of breeds are recognized by them and not the AKC. That said, generally those who register only with the UKC do so because they lost their the right to register with the AKC. 

The rest were created for large breeding corporations that don't want to meet AKC registration requirements, those that want to breed their pets or those who are breeding dogs that have limited AKC registration (thus can't register pups with the AKC since they aren't supposed to be breeding the dogs). I would look at any breeder using these registries, including the UKC only in most situations, as suspect.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If I were to move to, say, Germany and take my dogs with me, I could then register them with the SV since the AKC is recognized by the FCI world wide. If my dog was registered with any of those other registries, they would be unrecognized and thus considered a mix.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

lhczth said:


> If I were to move to, say, Germany and take my dogs with me, I could then register them with the SV since the AKC is recognized by the FCI world wide. If my dog was registered with any of those other registries, they would be unrecognized and thus considered a mix.


Thanks for the information! I just spent some time researching Limited AKC registrations and breeders keeping people from being able to register their dogs pups or become breeders. I can see why so many other registries have popped up. (sorry this is my first registered/purebreed pup and just want to understand what all that means.) As bad as it sounds I wasn't planning another pup right now. I have a 4yr old mixed lab and we adore Rex. My girlfriend has always wanted a GSD and fell in love with this one. I've never had a GSD and needed to research the breed (why I found this site) so that I can make sure to train/raise her to be happy and healthy.

It really sucks that it all comes down to money and not the dogs!

No matter what her registry is we love our Josie and couldn't be happier with her. 

I don't have a pick of the Dame but I do have one of the Sire Jack who is also AKC registered. I posted his pick below. I am hopeful that Josie will have the same classic look he does!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I will say that I also registered with the UKC (Varik is AKC registered) in case I wanted to compete in some of the events they have (e.g., nosework). 

There is a reason that pups are sold on limited registration. Most people don't NEED to be breeders and shouldn't be.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Yes, UKC registration as an extra to AKC is very valid. It was quiet common in the obedience club I used to belong to so people could do both AKC and UKC sports.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

Galathiel said:


> There is a reason that pups are sold on limited registration. Most people don't NEED to be breeders and shouldn't be.


Nope I get that.....in fact I completely agree...most people shouldn't be breeders. It isn't something that I intend to do. It is a lot of work and with the breed specific health problems I have been reading about it isn't a good idea for this breed unless you have a really good health pedigree for both parents. (crossing my fingers on Josie having a good health line). 

I appreciate the information on AKC not having some of the shows. Honestly I am hoping that Josie is very athletic and might be able to compete in some agility shows. I love working with dogs and am a fairly active person and would love a new hobby.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

As mentioned, the Continental Kennel Club (ContKC), APRI, ACA, and the like were all started as "industry" (pet shop) registries to get around the AKC's Frequently Used Sires program and Limited Registration, and will register anything that barks, including designer mixes. To demonstrate the laxity of the requirements, my Leo, who I picked up as a stray puppy, could be issued ContKC papers based purely on her appearance, and I could breed her to produce "ContKC registered puppies". (Well, I could if I was unethical and she wasn't spayed...)

The Canadian Kennel Club is a perfectly legitimate registry. The UKC will register a dog with Limited AKC registration, but they are also a legitimate registry, especially for rarer breeds.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

LeoRose said:


> As mentioned, the Continental Kennel Club (ContKC), APRI, ACA, and the like were all started as "industry" (pet shop) registries to get around the AKC's Frequently Used Sires program and Limited Registration, and will register anything that barks, including designer mixes. To demonstrate the laxity of the requirements, my Leo, who I picked up as a stray puppy, could be issued ContKC papers based purely on her appearance, and I could breed her to produce "ContKC registered puppies". (Well, I could if I was unethical and she wasn't spayed...)
> 
> The Canadian Kennel Club is a perfectly legitimate registry. The UKC will register a dog with Limited AKC registration, but they are also a legitimate registry, especially for rarer breeds.


Yep....I got Josie's pedigree in the mail today from CPR and the Dam "Kaira" was registered CPR with her parents as "Foundation Stock". I call CPR and asked how Kaira was registered since neither of her parents are CPR or from one of the Registries listed on their page and they said exactly what you said.....They got pictures of Kaira and since she was owned by a breeding Kennel they registered her and the litter of puppies. (see the picture below) 

All that said.....I now know I can't show Josie. However we love her and we are very glad to have her in our home!!! :grin2:


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

jasonmj58 said:


> All that said.....I now know I can't show Josie. However we love her and we are very glad to have her in our home!!! :grin2:


You could still compete in companion/performance events like obedience, rally and the like, though. If you wanted to do AKC, you'd need to get a Purebred Alternative Listing Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) - American Kennel Club She would need to be spayed for that, though. If you wanted to try UKC, a Performance Listing https://www.ukcdogs.com/performance-listing has no requirement for her to be spayed. There are a slew of other organizations, as well, including ASCA, WCRL, and CDSP.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

jasonmj58 said:


> Yep....I got Josie's pedigree in the mail today from CPR and the Dam "Kaira" was registered CPR with her parents as "Foundation Stock". I call CPR and asked how Kaira was registered since neither of her parents are CPR or from one of the Registries listed on their page and they said exactly what you said.....They got pictures of Kaira and since she was owned by a breeding Kennel they registered her and the litter of puppies. (see the picture below)
> 
> All that said.....I now know I can't show Josie. However we love her and we are very glad to have her in our home!!! :grin2:


You can still compete in obedience,rally,agility,tracking,etc.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> You can still compete in obedience,rally,agility,tracking,etc.





LeoRose said:


> You could still compete in companion/performance events like obedience, rally and the like, though. If you wanted to do AKC, you'd need to get a Purebred Alternative Listing Purebred Alternative Listing (PAL) - American Kennel Club She would need to be spayed for that, though. If you wanted to try UKC, a Performance Listing https://www.ukcdogs.com/performance-listing has no requirement for her to be spayed. There are a slew of other organizations, as well, including ASCA, WCRL, and CDSP.


Thank you for the information.  

I have been very interested in agility training.....of course I'll need to be trained first > then I'll look into possibly training her for that. I don't have any issuing spaying her. So I'll look into PAL and UKC possibly.


----------



## LeoRose (Jan 10, 2013)

If you'd be interested in online learning, this class starts June 1st. https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/49 It's a basic intro, and the behaviors will carry over into pretty much any sport you decide to try. They also have agility specific classes, as well as classes for obedience, rally, tracking, nosework, general wellness and behavior, fitness, and so on.


----------



## jasonmj58 (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you! I'll definitely look into that. 



LeoRose said:


> If you'd be interested in online learning, this class starts June 1st. https://fenzidogsportsacademy.com/index.php/courses/49 It's a basic intro, and the behaviors will carry over into pretty much any sport you decide to try. They also have agility specific classes, as well as classes for obedience, rally, tracking, nosework, general wellness and behavior, fitness, and so on.


----------

